# Audi RS5 new car preparation detail



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I (Envy Valeting) was very pleased to be invited by a DW member to detail his new Audi RS5 prior to collection. Audi Poole were very accomadating in allowing me to do the car offsite, and could not have been more helpful:thumb:

The car was pretty much untouched (as requested) before I commenced work.














































Basically the RS5's exterior was treated like all other cars I detail and subject to the full wash, clay, cleanse and seal regime. Wheels 1st with AS Smart wheels, and then given a final clean with Wolfs Chemicals clean and protect.



















The protective coverings were removed and the car was pre-soaked with mild TFR, rinsed, then washed with the traditional 2 bucket method, and then covered with Autobrite's Purple rain....plenty of fallout!





































Door shuts etc given a dose of mild APC and agitated with Envy brushes whilst the purple rain did its thing. The purple rain step was repeated on this car.
The car was rinsed off at high pressure then washed again with TBM and Gold class shampoo.

Ready to go indoors....









Once dried off the car was clayed with Dodo Juice gentle grey clay, and I found 2 spurious marks on the bonnet and a scuff so the bonnet was machined with S17+ and a yellow megs pad.



















The car was then cleansed with Jeffs Acrylic prime via the PC and a megs yellow pad. Followed on by 3 repeated coats of Jett, buffing off in between coats at 30 min intervals.

Interior wise the cardboard and plastic coverings were removed carefully and the car was hoovered.
Mats and interior carpets were given 2 coats of supagard (as I do with all new car preps)










Leather was treated to a coat of Swissvax leather glaze (again something you will have seen me do on new car preps)










Tyres were dressed with a long life tyre dressing, glass cleaned inside and out with an alcohol based glass cleaner, exhaust tips buffed with NXT metal polysh.

Exterior was given a final buff off with Jeffs Gloss, time for the after pics...
































































Thanks for looking.

Tim


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

spanking job and car, bet that makes a noise


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Tim


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

great work Tim.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats gorgeous, i love those audi's


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

The RS5 has a very understated yet assured presence on the road - boy do they shift too!!!!
Great work mate


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Lovely motor and nice work Tim


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely work Tim and good to see they were accommodating. Poole Audi is about two miles away from me!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, really like the shaped of the RS5.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant work. Love the Audi.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving the RS5 in white these Audi's really suit white and fantastic finish with the Jeff's , thanks for sharing


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work tim. Looks class as always


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work Tim, one of my favourite cars at the moment !

Baz


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovely finish!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

That is one very nice car. 

Nicely finished off and presented as it should be. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work Tim :thumb:


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks tidy in white top work


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking smart mate, those early pics take some of the glamour associated with a ''new'' car away. Most people expect a showroom fresh plate glass example to drive off in.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

nice one, looks good


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Tim - really top job again thanks - see you in the spring..:thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great job mate!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

What a beauty, nice work Tim.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another stunning finish Tim! I would love this car :argie:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work there Tim. Heavily contaminated for a new car. Just goes to show why even new cars can benefit from a detail :thumb:..


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys, and yes, always clay when you give a car a full detail (even new ones!)


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Cracking Job and Car i'm definetly envious. :argie: :argie:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking very pretty! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Grat stuff Tim. I'm glad you thought Poole Audi were good as I've just bought a facelift A5 Black Ed from them and take delivery in March . This is the first time I've bought for them personally.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Grat stuff Tim. I'm glad you thought Poole Audi were good as I've just bought a facelift A5 Black Ed from them and take delivery in March . This is the first time I've bought for them personally.


bought my last two cars from Poole and they've been excellent both times. I guess its lots to do the the individual you get, I dealt with Elliot on both occasions...:thumb:


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

nice work and car!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job on a great car


----------

